# Partagas (Cuba) Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - Easy does it = great taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a fragile cigar, I smoked several and you just can't rush a Mille Fleur. It's easy to overheat and that will make it harsh. But if you have...

Read the full review here: Partagas (Cuba) Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - Easy does it = great taste


----------

